# [SOLVED] New ASUS laptop - ATK0100 driver problem



## blue5oscar (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello all,

Just purchased a ASUS K55 model laptop with Windows 7 64 bit. Whenever I start the machine, I get a message that tells me I have to install the ATK0100 driver. 

I googled it and found out that its a touchpad driver, and I've found it on the ASUS Downloads section for my model. The problem is I download it from the first server listed, and I download a folder, unzip it, and then get stuck. I've run the setup icon, and ASUS installs something and tells me to restart. I do, and then get the same ATK0100 alert. Can anyone assist me?

Thanks, 
blue5oscar


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: New ASUS laptop - ATK0100 driver problem*

Hello,

What is the complete model number?

Go to the ASUS Support site for your model and look under Utilities.

There should be an ATKACPI driver listed. You can download and install this.

Instead of using the Download Manager (DLM) jusat choose the Global file and download and run it.


----------



## blue5oscar (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: New ASUS laptop - ATK0100 driver problem*

Mak,

Its a K55. I went to the Utilities page and downloaded it. Thanks for your help! The issue has been resolved.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: New ASUS laptop - ATK0100 driver problem*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for the update


----------

